# Troll Thread Vote Button?



## Bottled Up

A new button built into the forum interface that is similar to the "Report" function but: 

-More instantaneous and doesn't take you off the page. Just a quick "click-vote" button. 

-Moderators get ping'ed when the vote count gets high and let's them better track red-flag-thread progress.

-Forum sections automatically show heat-scores of potential problem threads (due to vote count) forewarning users.

-Only forum donators can vote?

-Moderators still the only ones who can make the call to close threads (obviously).

Other thoughts...???


----------



## Gratitude

I like the concept. There are so many threads you think might be trolls, and similar sounding posts which make you think that it's someone who's been banned coming back on. I probably wouldn't want the threads flagged or warned publicly in case they are for real and it's too hard to judge sometimes. Then it's not fair or supportive to the person who posted. Going to the moderators is a good idea.

BTW where's the report button and what does that do??


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

Gratitude said:


> I like the concept. There are so many threads you think might be trolls, and similar sounding posts which make you think that it's someone who's been banned coming back on. I probably wouldn't want the threads flagged or warned publicly in case they are for real and it's too hard to judge sometimes. Then it's not fair or supportive to the person who posted. Going to the moderators is a good idea.
> 
> BTW where's the report button and what does that do??


use the red triangle in the bottom left corner of a post.

use that to report people and to flag spam.


----------



## joe kidd

The troll factor is why I usually wait before posting in a thread. Unless of course it's a member I know has been here a while. Been burned a couple times.


----------



## Gratitude

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> use the red triangle in the bottom left corner of a post.
> 
> use that to report people and to flag spam.


Ohhh that's what that is for. Do it use it if you think the person is a troll or you're not sure? Or if you think someone is personally attacking someone or if the post is inappropriate? Do the moderators then check it out. I've always wondered how the moderators know if someone is a troll??

I've noticed some long time members get banned. That scares me! Do you get warning before a ban in case you genuinely don't know what you're doing wrong?? Sorry for all the questions!

Thank you.


----------



## Almostrecovered

well long time members should "know better"


----------



## Gratitude

Almostrecovered said:


> well long time members should "know better"


I've seen a few who appear to be quite aggressive. This puts me off a little.


----------



## Amplexor

Gratitude said:


> . I've always wondered how the moderators know if someone is a troll??


We have mystical powers.


----------



## Gratitude

:allhail:


----------



## Almostrecovered

Gratitude said:


> I've seen a few who appear to be quite aggressive. This puts me off a little.


I know I've "pushed the envelope', Im surprised I wasnt canned yet


----------



## that_girl

I'll can you, AR.


----------



## joe kidd

that_girl said:


> I'll can you, AR.


She will. :rofl: That Girl is one of the reasons I stay in line. Don't want to incur her wrath.


----------



## Gratitude

Almostrecovered said:


> I know I've "pushed the envelope', Im surprised I wasnt canned yet


From what I've seen, you're actually really good. I don't see your name and brace myself


----------



## that_girl

joe kidd said:


> She will. :rofl: That Girl is one of the reasons I stay in line. Don't want to incur her wrath.


LOL Riiiiight.

And omg....that goose pic. I HATE IT! :rofl:


----------



## Almostrecovered

Gratitude said:


> From what I've seen, you're actually really good. I don't see your name and brace myself


You don't know what you're talking about you stupid ho*



























*warning this this a joke, please don't ban me


----------



## that_girl

:banhim:


----------



## Almostrecovered

well if I get banned, it was soooo worth it


----------



## Gratitude

Almostrecovered said:


> You don't know what you're talking about you stupid ho*


:banhim:

*Jokes

I know how to use my report button now


----------



## Gratitude

Almostrecovered said:


> well if I get banned, it was soooo worth it


It was worth it because you insulted me????


----------



## Almostrecovered

Gratitude said:


> It was worth it because you insulted me????


no it was worth it to stay true to a joke

Free Willzyx (Season 9, Episode 13) - Full Episode Player - South Park Studios


----------



## Gratitude

Almostrecovered said:


> no it was worth it to stay true to a joke
> 
> Free Willzyx (Season 9, Episode 13) - Full Episode Player - South Park Studios


Oh, ok. If I don't come back after tonight you can blame yourself. Or I might just be out working my corner  haha ... JOKE!


----------



## Almostrecovered

If I poke the bear I should expect the bear to bite


----------



## Almostrecovered

which is what my point is about the longtime posters getting banned


----------



## Amplexor

Almostrecovered said:


> which is what my point is about the longtime posters getting banned


Amp's got his banning face on!!!!


----------



## Gratitude

:rofl:

LMAO


----------



## Gratitude

Almostrecovered said:


> which is what my point is about the longtime posters getting banned


Some just call all out war on others if they don't get along, hijacks the thread. People need to CHILL  Life's not meant to be so serious all the time. Different people different opinions.


----------



## Gratitude

Still LMAO .... every time I see that picture. I don't know what you look like but that's sticking with me now.


----------

